# Barn Fire



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Let me know when and I'll find a hammer!
Glad nobody was hurt!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Been there man! Where are you at,if can help in anyway,jus give us a shout!glad no one and no animals got hurt,couldve been worse though...hope all goes well for you in the rebuild
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Let me know when and I'll find a hammer!
> Glad nobody was hurt!


Where 'bouts are you located? If TB is stepping up I can only guess the PTBO area?


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Pics*

Check it out
During renovations and after.

We are in the Picton area.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh man I feel bad for you and Michelle. Glad to hear nobody was hurt and the livestock made it out ok. Is the arena ok?

Give me a shout when needed and I'll help out as best I can.

Take it easy,

Nuge


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*wow*

dave and Michelle anything we can do let us all know.. have a barn raising in early sept I`m sure a bunch would show up for a weekend to help and it would be a good party as well.. Just a thought are you guys still going to the worlds hope so........wasn`t sure if it was you guys by first post...Glad everybody and every horse ok ...


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

If I'm around I'd be glad to lend a hand


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this news Dave, when you are looking for a weak mind and a strong back I'm your man. Deb and I feel for you and Michelle. Glad to hear no one was hurt and your horses all made it out. 

Bobby


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear Dave.Keep me posted if you need some help.Also have some generators if you need them.
Charles


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*barn*

Sorry to hear about the barn Dave..let me know when you need the help and im there

I am really good at building up those little BLUE barns ..like in the first picture..:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

3--d said:


> Sorry to hear about the barn Dave..let me know when you need the help and im there
> 
> I am really good at building up those little BLUE barns ..like in the first picture..:wink:
> 
> ...


Yea Andy I have been told you are full of it. LOL


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

Thats real bad. I also something to fire in recent years. Good luck with rebuildling too bad your soo far away I couldv'e lent ya a hand.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

0dh3 said:


> Check it out
> During renovations and after.
> 
> We are in the Picton area.



picton as in picton in "The County"


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*988 Fish Lake RD*

there's only one county

It's the biggest thing in Lake Ontario:darkbeer:


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

i knew when i said The county, if you were from here you would know what i meant. lol i'm just east of wellington about 15 houses right on west lake.

dave


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

i now know where your place is, went by it tonight on the way home from my buddies, let me know if you want help rebuilding.

Dave


----------



## coyote1664 (Apr 24, 2010)

didn't know there were so many local people on here, i live in Frankford


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Frankfurt*

Isn't that a hotdog

Just kidding my one boss lives north of trenton too


Dave give me a call sometime 

Tink


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Got the Permit...*

... to rebuild
We are going to start some demo on Saturday but really hope to make it to Napanee for some fun time on Sun:darkbeer:


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Got the Permit...*

... to rebuild
We are going to start some demo on Saturday but really hope to make it to Napanee for some fun time on Sun:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lucky dave*

well Dave you are a lucky man that when your wife is so cute they won`t let her into the casino because she looks under age.... well what can an old man like me think... lol lol lol ..had fun at worlds with all you guys and glad to see you could make it and put problems of barn behind you for a while... A couple of sticks of dynamite might help with demo lol lol lol ..just like they do it on tv....


----------

